# Boardman gears set-up



## red devil (13 Mar 2010)

Hi,

I have acquired a boardman hybrid team, 2008 model, second hand but sold "as new" unused. Nothing from the appearance would dispute this - condition is immaculate. 

Problem is this: some gears seem to slip or jump, not of sure the correct terminology or diagnosis, obviously difficult to study when riding along. A similar symptom on my previous bike was due to worn chain/freewheel, replacement cured this. 

As I am assuming it cant possibly be due to wear, any advise on adjustment or tuning would be appreciated. I could, of course take it to my LBS (not Halfords!), but like to carry out my own repair/maintenance. 

Thank you!


----------



## accountantpete (13 Mar 2010)

Presumably it's down to the alignment of the rear mech. The top jockey wheel should be directly in line with the sprocket being used - if it isn't then then turn the adjuster (where the cable meets the rear mech) to bring it in line.

There's a lot of videos on you tube eg


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0Xt_QCHD1U&feature=related


----------



## bauldbairn (13 Mar 2010)

red devil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have acquired a boardman hybrid team, 2008 model, second hand but sold "as new" unused. Nothing from the appearance would dispute this - condition is immaculate.
> 
> ...



No pics then? 

I wouldn't imagine it would be anything to serious as it has SRAM/Truvativ-Chainwheel/Gearset(good quality), so don't panic.

I'm definately not an expert on all bike related problems, but if it's unused it probably "only" needs adjusting/finetuning(eg like it's first service for cable stretch etc). The rear derailler probably isn't aligning properly with the rear gears allowing/forcing them to jump off. There's usually a +/- on the rear mech for this - but like I said, I'm not an expert(at all). Also possible bent hanger(sacrificial - again not expensive).

Search google for SRAM(X5/X7/X9,etc) rear mech adjustment, you should find something there - or hopefully someone like MacB will read this and put you right in a sec.

Sorry I can't be of more help!

edit - crossed threads with accountantpete.


----------



## red devil (13 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the advice, gives me somewhere to start! - much appreciated.


----------



## jontee70 (15 Mar 2010)

hi r/d any cycle clubs close to hand any experienced member will sort it for you in five minutes. thats the road to travel.


----------



## red devil (19 Mar 2010)

OK, thanks - have managed to work through it, a bit of cable adjustment was all that was needed!

Bit of a snag, though - with the chain on the small chainring and smallest sprocket of the cassette; the chain rubs on the large chainring, "climbing up" as it tries to engage on that ring. No amount of adjustment will cure this, purely due to the physical set up. Can be prevented by setting of the front mech, in effect rubbing the chain in this position preventing it moving too far. Makes a bit of a "rattly" noise though, sounds a bit crap. Halfords have suggested a replacement (slightly bigger) bottom bracket may cure this, expensive I think! Otherwise, they say I will have to live with it, avoiding the extreme combination of low range/high gear. It is a bit inconvenient having a couple of redundant gears.

Question is: I believe a chainring between the two existing sizes may prevent this, at the same time giving me another range of 9 gears - is this feasible?

Sorry if this is a bit long-winded, but I'm sure others must have experienced this problem, if not with this model then with others. May make sense to someone!

Thanks


----------



## Norm (19 Mar 2010)

I think the answer to that is "No no no"  

Having the chain on the smallest chain ring and smallest sprocket puts it at too much of an angle, making it harder to pedal and increasing wear on the chain. 

The precise numbers depend on the exact set up of your bike but I'd suggest using the smaller chain ring only with the largest 5 or 6 sprockets and the larger chainring with the smallest 5 or 6 sprockets.


----------



## accountantpete (19 Mar 2010)

As Norm says it's a no. I wouldn't worry as you haven't got redundant gears - the more or less same gear will be available using the big ring and middle section of the cassette.


----------



## red devil (19 Mar 2010)

OK, I will take that advice on board!

Many thanks!


----------

